# ‘72 Raleigh Pro



## slowride (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I hope you are all well! Wanted to share latest find and as usual humbly ask your expert advice!
Usually you have known me to drag home even what the cat would leave for dead...
I believe all original except for tires. Serial is G8xx so relatively early in 72. Peter C Kohler in his excellent article says up to g4000 or so they should be Haden Birdsmouth lugs but he also says many exceptions.
I thought for once I would not have anything to do but clean but the seat pins binder bolt is damaged so looking for one that will fit in recess.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iso-seat-binder-bolt-‘72-raleigh-pro.173615/
Also looking for a TA bottle to fit in the cage. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iso-70’s-ta-water-bottle.173614/
I think the forks are the earlier version with less offset but have not measured.dropouts have eyelets.Possible this is same as Mark III except color? The bike is as found and I have not cleaned it yet! Original owner kept in climate controlled basement since new. Pedals are not superleggera. Photos with two forks side by side (early less offset, later more) take from Kohler’s article https://on-the-drops.blogspot.com/2016/12/raleighs-bike-boom-flagship-raleigh.html?m=1


----------



## dweenk (Jun 27, 2020)

I am curious about the sloping crown fork - that looks a bit more modern to me. The US catalog doesn't show enough detail.


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2020)

-----

congratulations on this new arrival!   

fork crown: Davis

seat lug: Brampton Victor

[but then you probably already knew this]

note rapier pattern chainstays 

IIRC these seat binders are fractional - hey! be thankful they are not Whitorth 

frame pump: REG brand from Rampinelli, Eugenio G.

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 27, 2020)

dweenk said:


> I am curious about the sloping crown fork - that looks a bit more modern to me. The US catalog doesn't show enough detail.



Raleigh Professional catalog images were always misleading.
What are your serial numbers?
Here is my British market 1976-7 RP.


----------



## slowride (Jun 27, 2020)

Yours is very nice Giovanni! I watched intently when it was offered for sale but too big for me! Serial of mine is G8xx


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks!
Let me know if you decide to part with it. 
Love the early versions.


----------

